# Red Eyes in Cats



## FEWill (Sep 2, 2009)

Red eyes in cats has several potential causes, can be almost painless, or the inverse, and become extremely painful for your cat. It may also be accompanied by discharge or watery eyes, however, in some cases, it may not. For an owner to better understand why your cats eye or eyes may be red, it is very helpful to fully understand the anatomy of their eyes.

Your cats eyes:

Red eyes in cats are easier to understand with some knowledge of the anatomy of your pets eyes, and it starts with the anterior chamber. This is the area of your cats eye that is behind the cornea and is filled with a liquid that is called aqueous humor. The next portion is called the ciliary body, and this is the structure that actually produces the aqueous humor or the fluid that is in the front portion of their eyes.

Next is the conjunctiva, which is the lining of the eyelids of your cat, and is a very thin membrane that covers part of the sclera, which is the white part of your cats eyes. The cornea is the clear covering on the front of the eye, and the iris is the colored portion of the eyes. Next is the lens, which is the structure of the eye that focuses light on the retina, and than comes the pupil. The pupil is the actual opening in the iris that appears as a dark circle. Lacrimal glands, eyelashes, and the upper and lower eyelids are also parts of the eyes.

However, there is one more major part of your cats eyes not well known, that is called the third eyelid.

The third eyelid is the eyelid that is attached to the inner most corner of your cats eyes, and is referred to as the nictitating membrane. It extends out of the side of the eye when your cat blinks and is the main mechanism that protects the moisture the eyes. Red eyes in cats will often occur when one of, or several of these eye structures becomes damaged or injured.

Causes:

Anterior uveitis:

The first common cause of red eyes in cats is referred to as anterior uveitis and is an inflammation of the either the iris or the culinary body of your cats eye. The symptoms of this potential cause usually start with squinting as it begins to become painful for your cat. It will also cause the pupil to become constricted as well as what appears to be a swelling in the iris. It may also cloud your cats cornea, which will cause a lot of tearing to occur. As a result of this, your cat will naturally start to avoid excessive light, including sunlight.

It is usually the result of some type of trauma, but could also be caused by a bacterial infection, a viral infection, or cancer. It is usually treated with anti-inflammatory drugs as well as medications to help dilute the eyes.

Conjunctivitis:

The next common cause of red eyes in cats is from a condition called Conjunctivitis, which is an inflammation of the conjunctiva of the eyes. When this occurs, the symptoms to watch for are slightly different. The conjunctiva will become very thick and red, and as a result of this, there will be discharge. But it will not be a normal discharge, as it will become quite excessive. With this forms of red eyes, the pupil size does not change.

It is almost always the result of infections, allergies, or some type of an irritant to your cat. Treatment for this potential cause will be antibiotics and medicated eye drops to help keep the eyelids clean.

Glaucoma:

The next potential cause of red eyes in cats is from glaucoma, which is a very severe condition and is a medical emergency. When your cats eye is normal, it contains just the right amount of fluid to maintain its shape, and your cats body is constantly adding as well as removing this fluid. Glaucoma occurs when the pressure inside of the globe in your cats eye becomes higher than normal. It is very similar to high blood pressure that can cause immediate damage to your cats heart, but in this case, it is pressure that will cause the damage.

This excessive pressure can very quickly damage your cats internal eye structures, and if it is not treated, may cause your cat to loose their sight. It is usually caused by some type of foreign body and treatment begins with the removal of whatever may be causing it. It is now an emergency and the pressure will have to be reduced, as well as the amounts of aqueous humor. Pain medication will have to be given as it is very discomforting for your cat.

The symptoms usually start with what will appear to be swelling in the eyes followed by dilation of the pupils that will not respond to light at all. The blood vessels in the white portion of your cats eyes will also become so enlarged, that they appear red. This form of red eyes is a very serious situation.

Superficial keratitis:

The next common causes of red eyes in cats is called superficial keratitis and is an inflammation of the eye that is usually the result of bacterial or viral infections, some type of an allergy, or trauma. However, it can also be caused by something that has become a constant irritant to your cats eyes. The symptoms with this form of red eyes will be a cloudy cornea as well as discharge, but it will be nothing like conjunctivitis as it is usually minor.

But there is one thing in common with conjunctivitis; your cat will begin to squint excessively. With this form of red eyes, antibiotics will be used as well as eye drops as it is paramount to keep both the eyes and eyelids clean.

Cherry Eye:

The final common cause of red eyes in cats is called cherry eye, which is where the third eyelid gland has prolapsed. What happens with this is the gland of third eye lid actually protrudes from behind the eyelid. It causes a red mass and actually looks like a very small cherry, and the only form of treatment will be surgery.

There are several other potential causes of red eyes in your pet, but they are not as common. They include a corneal ulcer, dry eye, and lens luxation. It may also be caused by hyphema, which is blood in the eye, a tumor, or may be the result of a foreign object that has entered your cats eye.

Summary:

Red eyes in cats may be the first signal that you will have that something is either terribly wrong with your pets eye, or even worse, such as a tumor or cancer that has developed. Whatever the actual cause is, it should not be ignored as it is certainly not normal.

Liquid Vitamins for Humans Cats and Dogs


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks for the info FEWill, very interesting as always  

Any chance of causes for red eyes in dogs? can it be a sign of pain :confused1:


----------



## FEWill (Sep 2, 2009)

Hi Dally,

yes--it is more common in dogs than in cats

If you see your dogs eyes turning red at all, they are in pain--run, do not walk to your vet

But right now there may be a much bigger concern for both dogs and cats in the UK and all of Europe.

The ash from the volcano is going to cause alot of damage--be very, very careful with the water you give them as well as yourself

This is real nasty stuff happening and if the second one blows it will become severe

Thanks,
Frank


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks Frank I have thought for a while that red eyes in Banjo was pain but the vets were'nt sure  up untill he was diagnosed with HD & osteoarthritus he always had red eyes but as soon as he started on his medication they turned to a lovely white colour we use it as a sign he has done to much now & try not letting him but you know what Dallys are like 

The volcano is a bit worrying hopefully it will not cause anymore bother than it is doing feel so sorry for the people who live there though,


----------

